# Observation Hive Plan



## Scott Gough

I started bee keeping last spring and would like to start an observation hive (OH) this year. I enjoy wood working so I am going to build it myself. The attached preliminary plans are for a 7 medium frame, single deep OH.

Thanks to the Honey Run Apiaries site which has plans that were used as a guide for these plans. There were a few changes made to the Honey Run Apiaries plans that include the glass mounting, adding a plywood cover, reducing the opening between the glass, making a top entrance, and going with 7 frames instead of 8.

I would appreciate the input of the Beesource community prior to constructing the OH.

My main area of concern is the glass. I am planning on using laminated glass but might consider plexiglas if the price is too high for the laminated. If laminated is used, is 1/8” glass thick enough for the size of glass used? The door frame can be adjusted to maintain bee space if thicker glass is needed. 

Your suggestions and comments are appreciated.


----------



## D Coates

Use real glass. It's heavy but Easily cleaned with a razorblade. Make sure to have a lip or something to pry the door open with. After 5 years of using a very similarly designed OB hive the biggest challenge I've got is opening the door. Because it's countersunk you've got to get a hive tool wedged in there to pry it open. Putting 3-4 little "L" brackets that fasten to the back of the opening lip of the door. Put a groove in the top of the "L" that you fit the point of a hive tool in to pry it open.


----------



## Tenbears

use 3/16" plate glass you will not regret it.


----------



## whiskers

If it comes out as nice as those drawings it will be nice indeed.
Bill


----------



## Scott Gough

D Coates, That is a great suggestion. Thanks. I will incorporate a "L" bracket into the doors. I had not thought about that problem. Since you have that type of OH set up, I have a question. Do you have a problem smashing an excessive amount of bees around the outside when you close the door?

Tenbears, I have considered 3/16" glass so I will probably go with that. Thank you. 

Whiskers, Thanks. I will hopefully post pictures and the final plans when it is complete. I just want to get some feedback so I can avoid issues that I could not foresee.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

Scott
My first thought is are you running all Medium hives?
If so you will be ok.
If not were will you get replacement brood frames when/if needed?


----------



## Scott Gough

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> Scott
> My first thought is are you running all Medium hives?
> If so you will be ok.
> If not were will you get replacement brood frames when/if needed?


I am moving to medium hives this year. I started small last year and have decided to go in that direction. They are purchased, assembled, painted and in the attic ready for the spring.


----------



## D Coates

Scott Gough said:


> D Coates, I have a question. Do you have a problem smashing an excessive amount of bees around the outside when you close the door?


If the hive is really heavy in population I do. To avoid this I'll figure out where the queen is and take out a frame or 2 and walk the near the entrance a shake them off the frame. The bees will fly back to the OB hive entrance not back to where I'm working the hive. With the sudden depopulation the bees have room to hide on the open frames, thus avoiding getting crushed in the door jam. Also, if they're REALLY heavily populated you might consider simply stealing the frames, with the attending population and giving it to a hive that's needing a boost. This will keep swarming impulses of your OB hive to a minimum.

Back to closing the door. As you close the door do so slowly giving light puffs of smoke in the cracks around the door to encourage the few bees to leave the door jam area. Too much smoke and they'll pour from one side of the hive into the jam area of the other so it takes a light hand. Even with all that effort, you'll still sometimes here a "crunch" as you finish closing it. You'll get the hang of it with time.

I too have 3/16" plate glass. It's really heavy in the size you're building but it's a serious hit before issues will arise. Mine is 5 deep frames so I think yours will be a little larger, and heavier.


----------



## Scott Gough

D Coates, Thanks for the advice. I also found some "L" brackets that I think I am going to use to assist in opening the door.


----------



## WBVC

My son in law built me a bonterra hive. 5 frame singles. It is awesome and the bees seem very content in it. I give it two thumbs up.



Scott Gough said:


> I started bee keeping last spring and would like to start an observation hive (OH) this year. I enjoy wood working so I am going to build it myself. The attached preliminary plans are for a 7 medium frame, single deep OH.
> 
> Thanks to the Honey Run Apiaries site which has plans that were used as a guide for these plans. There were a few changes made to the Honey Run Apiaries plans that include the glass mounting, adding a plywood cover, reducing the opening between the glass, making a top entrance, and going with 7 frames instead of 8.
> 
> I would appreciate the input of the Beesource community prior to constructing the OH.
> 
> My main area of concern is the glass. I am planning on using laminated glass but might consider plexiglas if the price is too high for the laminated. If laminated is used, is 1/8” glass thick enough for the size of glass used? The door frame can be adjusted to maintain bee space if thicker glass is needed.
> 
> Your suggestions and comments are appreciated.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

This is off topic a little.
I am trying to locate the vent covers like the ones on Draper Bees Ob hives.
I did contact them last year but did not get a reply.


----------



## D Coates

Hoot owl, Google "miniature vents" and I think you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

D Coates
Thanks. I did a search last year and could not find much in small 1" vents.
I did it starting with "miniature vents" and keep adding to it.
I ended up with " miniature 1 " plastic vents " and found what I was looking for here. (http://www.ventmyhouse.com/ )
2.98 for 6 1" white plastic vents with screening.

Thank You again


----------



## D Coates

No worries glad it helped. The 1" aluminum ones were the one I had to find for a damaged vent on a Ulster OB hive from Brushy Mountain. I remember how I found them but not where.


----------



## COAL REAPER

is that much ventilation really needed for these? could one just use a screen across the whole top to let heat/humidity out?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

Coal Reaper
Yes you can just use wire.
The thing is I restore furniture so I want it to have a finished look when people see it.
Besides i'm using clean cherry wood.


----------



## D Coates

No, they don't need that much venting. But they'll propolize what they don't want. Out of the 13 vents I've got in my OB hive, only 2 aren't completely propolized closed. As for the screen, much of the wood is needed structurally. What my regular OB hive has is 1" holes with screen material stapled from the inside. The holes are 6-9 inches apart depending on where on the hive you're measuring.


----------



## Scott Gough

So would it be OK if I reduced the number of vent holes on the sides from 7 to 3 or 4 per side? Or do you give them all the vents and let them decide how many they want to "use".


----------



## D Coates

It's your call. I have 5 per side but I have 5 frames. I've also got 3 above. If you put them in now and they don't want them they'll close them up. If you don't put them in and they do need them you won't know this until it's a bad situation.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

Well the 1" vents came today.
They are just what I was looking for.
They have small vent holes and the plastic is finished nice enough to use on a cherry Observation hive.
I RECOMMEND these. http://www.ventmyhouse.com/

I asked my wife and daughter what they thought they were for and got a ancer I had not thought of.
My daughter thought they were plugs for our swarm traps?
I may have to make another order of some 1 1/2" vents.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug

Scott Gough said:


> So would it be OK if I reduced the number of vent holes on the sides from 7 to 3 or 4 per side? Or do you give them all the vents and let them decide how many they want to "use".


How's the build going? You must post photos!


----------



## Scott Gough

Unfortunately I have not started yet. I have been building other beekeeping equipment and other things on the "list". Hopefully I will get time to start in the next month or so. I will post pictures when I get to progressing. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## libhart

Those copper are nice. Almost the same thing here....but if you have a Do-It-Best hardware store close by they'll ship to the store for free.

https://www.doitbest.com/products/aluminum-mini-louver


----------

